# Booking motorhome & towcar on Ferries



## tightwad (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello to everybody, I have been a member for a while only just found out how to do a post. I will be towing a smart car on an A frame which I will be taking to France and Germany for the first time, could any one help me, do I book it as motorhome and trailer or as two separate units, car and motorhome, I will be travelling from Dover to Dunkeque, thanks.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Car and trailer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*book*

car and motorhome unless you intend to unhook it and get someone else to drive it on. (Usually dearer). However POSL often take trailers free on certain routes at weekend.

TM


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

To answer the OPs question - we booked both ferry and tunnel as Motorhome and trailer (ie, the toad became a trailer) - cars did not come into it.


----------



## tightwad (Oct 2, 2007)

Now I can get booking for my hols, can't wait,


thanks

Ray


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

We have crossed using Eurotunnel towing a Smart car 4 times. Each time we use the MH + trailer option on the booking form
Or you can do it easily on the phone
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------

